# Looking for Retribution of Scyrah



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok i am looking for the following PP models and items! if anyone has them or knows a really cheap place i can order them from let me know. I can do cash or trade.

Hardcover MK2 rulebook
Hardcover Retribution Book 
Token Set 
Ravyn, Eternal Light 
Discordia 
Dawnguard Invictors 
Griffon 
Dawnguard Invictor Officer & Standard 
Mage Hunter Strikeforce 
Mage Hunter Commander 
Arcanist 
Lady Aiyana & Master Holt


----------

